Theoretical physicist Julian Schwinger 1918-1994 Biographical Memoir (2008) [pdf] - snake117
======
dang
Looks like you might have submitted this with an invalid URL? Sounds like a
good post, if you want to try again.

~~~
snake117
Here is the new link:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10197486](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10197486)

